# What are some ways of slowing a lope down.



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

The biggest problem people have is being too active in the saddle. Lock down your hips and do not give the horse extra energy.


----------



## iluvmoocow (Jan 6, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> The biggest problem people have is being too active in the saddle. Lock down your hips and do not give the horse extra energy.


 
I dont give really any energy at all. She is very relaxed. When i lope i make sure she is balenced and everything.......I like that you said to lock yur hips. Alot of people forget that! Thankyou


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

One of the best ways to slow down the lope, is to lope. It's simple. Let her lope. Then when she feels like she is wanting to slow down and trot...make her lope some more. Continue this and she will soon learn to regulate her gaits.


----------



## TheLovedOne (Jan 26, 2011)

You could also try to do lots of transitions. I don't know much about WP (or it was many years ago) but I know that going walk-canter-walk halt-canter-halt gets a pretty good result too. I try to mix it up and make it fun and meaningful for them which helps. I seem to remember that loping and periodically picking the rein up was something I was taught. Does anyone do that?


----------

